# What is your favorite riding apparel?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have heard good things about those. I might have to try them.

I have two pairs of the Fuller Fillies full seat breeches. I do not agree with their sizing structure that says measure and buy the size that is 6" down from your waist size. That might be because I HATE things that are tight around my middle. I bought one size down from what I would normally buy and they fit amazing. Nice fabric that hides the bumps well.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the fuller fillies show boots and 2 pairs of chaps suede effect and leather effect I would highly reccomend them.

I wear Dublin breeches size 16- 18 and Blousans size 18-20.

All my show gear is also fuller fillies.Jackets and shirts size 18-20.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I usually...ok, always ride in jeans and a t-shirt! lol I don't show, jump (unless it's an accident) or anything like that I just ride where I can, when I can.

But thank God for stretchy jean material! :shock:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I absolutely love FITS breeches. They are so comfortable they are almost obscene. Sadly, they are too expensive to have a wardrobe of them. I am a bit shy when going out in public with breeches on and these don't help. They look like they are painted on.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I pretty much live in Wrangler's ultimate riding jeans (sz 12) most of the year and in winter Under Armor cold gear tights (L) though I don't venture out in public in them lol!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Allison, those are rather interesting looking breeches. Why didn't they just do a fullseat instead of making the rider look like they're wearing a thong? :wink:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The reason for the split seat is to allow more stretch and flexibility. Full seat breeches offer a large area of no stretch which make mounting a 17 hand horse from the ground SOOO much fun.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I live in my jeans and ariat boots. I buy most of my jeans from catos, and I wear the fat baby line of Ariats. Although, half the time I ride in scrubs and tennis shoes cause I come straight from work lol


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I found jeans at cabelas, MTD's. that are rainproof, they are a little warmer than regular jeans, probably cause they dont breath as much but they are great for drizzly days, Don t have to change back and my butt stays dry. I wish thier was a product like the utlimate riding jeans for men. Most riding stuff is for chicks,,


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't know Cabelas had riding gear! Or do you mean in general?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

other than boots they dont, but they have real out door gear that is comfortable, and not just for looks or with a fancy label. The jeans I mentioned fit pretty much like normal jeans but are rain proof.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I like to ride in a good, heavier stretch denim. Most of my riding is done in the bush and on the trails, so that demin protects my legs!

Wrangler boots with a squared toe. Hate the pointy toes. I have the extra wide and wear my cutsie horse socks with them. Comfy!

Tee shirt in summer, longer sleeves in autumn, parka in the winter :lol:

I wear my Troxel helmet. Too old to get a concussion now!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I mentioned on another thread the company, "Smoothstride". They have a trailrider pant that has a full seat and is very stretchy and durable. Also riding jeans and other good stuff. While they arent exclusively for plus size, I am a size 18 and I find I am NOT at the top of what they offer.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I ride in a T-shirt and my plus sized stretch jeans from Catherine's. I have some Justin Gypsies that I can't wait until I can get back on. I'm a little reluctant to ride in tennis shoes...

Daughter insists I ride in a helmet these days - never wore one back in the day because I never thought about it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't wait to ride in my new Kerrits Microcord kneepatch breeches, I bought a brand new pair on ebay for $59 they came a few days ago, they fit beautifully, but I haven't had a chance to ride in them yet. I bought 2X, because that's what they had on offer, and could maybe of got away with 1X.

I love my Tally Ho breeches, very roomy and comfortable, but lacking knee patches.

I also bought a pair of Enduracool breeches during the summer, I bought large, and they go on and I can ride in them no problems, but the mozzies just bite right through them:twisted:

For helmets, Troxel gives me a headache, I'm a IRH sort of person.
*
*


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I ride in t-shirts and stretch jeans. I LOVE the sort of snug-fitting stretch jeans, because they don't ride up like looser jeans can. The only bad part is that they can get tore-up out on the trail. Which is why I sometimes ride in ******. But not in the middle of summer when it's hot. The rest of the year ****** are great for saving my jeans! 

I wear a troxel helmet but also ride in tennis shoes. I can't help but think a boot would keep my foot in the stirrup if I fell because my foot wouldn't come out as readily. Backwards from normal thinking I know! But my tennis shoes are really loose and fall off easy and I don't think boots would. 

So yeah, t-shirts, stretch jeans, ******, helmet, tennis shoes, lol! 

Oh, and I also like underwear with a little stretch in them too, and really flat elastic that doesn't rub. 

I was so happy the other day that I tried on some new jeans and fit into a size 18! (I used to be a size 24, so 18 is a big improvement!)


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Trailhorse, I am truly inspired! I may try riding Dancer this weekend, even if I can't get my boot on my left foot. I do remember riding in tennis shoes- daughter will have a hissy fit, but I will at least wear that dang helmet she insists on, so maybe she won't give me too much grief!

And the underwear thing? For me it's plain white cotton grandma pants. Very comfy - and I've been wearing them since I was 15! Well, not the same pair, of course!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

dee said:


> And the underwear thing? For me it's plain white cotton grandma pants. Very comfy - and I've been wearing them since I was 15! Well, not the same pair, of course!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl:


Very few things I insist on splurging in...one is flip flops, the other is nice comfortable, but sexy undies. *shudder* granny pannies belong in the drawer only for two reasons - monthly and laundry day!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

haha my fav thing to just ride around in are my mickey mouse pjs  straight from bed to the horse  but if i get serious its straight to a pair of wrangler jeans (western) or my tuffriders (english). In winter its tights under my jeans or my heavy duty Tuffs


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin (Feb 18, 2011)

Stretch jeans, t-shirts and my Justin Gypsies...Oh and a GOOD bra...Tired of black eyes! LOL

Penny


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

haha i love a good sports bra keeps everything in place


----------



## WriteStuff (Oct 31, 2009)

As far as my favorite, it's a toss-up between my Irideon Powerstretch winter breeches and the Kerrits performance tights. Equestrian Collections carries the Powerstretch breeches in up to 3X, and they are sooooo darn comfy. I wear them around the house all the time--the fleece is so snuggly soft, it's like getting a warm hug all day long.

The Kerrits are great for the summer, they are very durable and forgiving if your weight fluctuates or your proportions are weird. I was able to weight the 1X (tho Equestrian Collections has them up to 2X) when my hips were measuring 54". Now I'm down to a slightly less bootilicious 47" butt, and they still fit well.

I've been much less happy with Tuffrider plus-sized breeches.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

I really want a pair of tights or breeches with knee patches. WriteStuff, you said the 1x worked in the Kerrits for you -- I'm about 50" hips so it sounds like they should work. Were they too tight in the waist at all?


----------

